# I can smell this lawsuit a mile away...........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If I was the female in question, I'd be having a talk with one of the best lawyers in town.

Some cops can be so damn dumb............:smt120

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurse-screams-help-she-arrested-093436094.html


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

Yes, jackasses like that detective give cops a bad name and add fuel to the fire for those who just hate cops in general. Even if the detective was ignorant of the law, the nurse printed out the current pertinent legislation and read it to the idiot.

And what would arresting the nurse accomplish anyway from the point of view of the detective? It isn't as if it was going to get the blood drawn.

I think this is an example of a little man who was given a badge way too big for his moral character.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The officer behind the detective wasn't standing up to the detective and saying, "You are making a big mistake, and you really need to think this thing through". 

A mistake / action that dumb needs to cost the detective dearly.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Even if she had drawn the blood in violation of hospital policy (and don't know state laws regarding it for that state), could quite likely be thrown out in court by a defense attorney challenge.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I hope the SOB's sorry ass gets nailed to a wall.

https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurse-refuses-blood-test-unconscious-patient-gets-cuffed-103358251.html


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Yahoo is starting to become like the " national enquirer " in the super market aisle.

if you notice the story was acquired by the "independent '


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The story sounds horrible, but we need to know our sources before we hang someone,,

Yemeni social media star and Independent contributor 'seized by 15 armed guards' and detained without lawyer | The Independent


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I hope the SOB's sorry ass gets nailed to a wall.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> If I was the female in question, I'd be having a talk with one of the best lawyers in town.
> 
> Some cops can be so damn dumb............:smt120
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/news/nurse-screams-help-she-arrested-093436094.html


I see more news agencies carrying the story, I should have researched before jumping the gun, my bad . :smt1099


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The officer behind the detective wasn't standing up to the detective and saying, "You are making a big mistake, and you really need to think this thing through".
> 
> A mistake / action that dumb needs to cost the detective dearly.


That officer probably knew the character of the detective too well, and liked him too little.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

hillman said:


> That officer probably knew the character of the detective too well, and liked him too little.


At one point in the video, I could see one of the officers put his hand on the shoulder of the detective as he was attempting to cuff the nurse. So, it did appear that the uniformed officer was attempting to cool matters down to some degree.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Saw video on Facebook. The detective's brain had a rationality flameout.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Detective also forgot that this nurse might be taking care of him/saving his life if he comes in injured.
Most Leos/Fire Dept personnel want to be on good terms at hospitals for that very reason.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

There is nothing like a cop on a power trip.

"How dare you refuse to obey me! Don't tell me about the law...I am the law."

I'm not familiar with ranks in police departments. If he's a "detective," doesn't that mean he had to be a uniformed officer for a certain number of years? If so, how could he have gotten by--being as stupid as he is?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

win231 said:


> There is nothing like a cop on a power trip.
> 
> "How dare you refuse to obey me! Don't tell me about the law...I am the law."
> 
> I'm not familiar with ranks in police departments. If he's a "detective," doesn't that mean he had to be a uniformed officer for a certain number of years? If so, how could he have gotten by--being as stupid as he is?


Peter principal??


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

paratrooper said:


> If I was the female in question, I'd be having a talk with one of the best lawyers in town.
> 
> (snip)


I don't think she's going to have to limit herself to lawyers in-town; every lawyer in the state (and maybe a few from out of state) will be beating a path to her door and/or wearing out her phone. All she'll have to do is pick one...


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

She may be of the mindset that it's all behind her now, and she won't seek any council. Obviously, that will be up to her, but I'd like to see her do something and make the incident_ note worthy _for many years to come.


----------



## ishootapx4 (Aug 25, 2017)

I wonder if the detective may have seen the damage caused by the drunk and wanted the evidence. Perhaps he flipped out. I tend to believe there is more to the story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

https://www.yahoo.com/tv/utah-nurse-tells-story-her-043218740.html

https://www.yahoo.com/news/utah-cop-arrested-nurse-over-blood-draw-fired-002526060.html


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

duplicate link


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> duplicate link


The detective in question worked part-time as an ambulance driver. The company employing him, fired him.

I clicked on both links and they are different. :smt102


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> The detective in question worked part-time as an ambulance driver. The company employing him, fired him. I'll try and fix the link.


Sorry, I meant I almost posted a duplicate link.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Sorry, I meant I almost posted a duplicate link.


See......there ya go, messin with my head.


----------

